# Section Thread Sizes for Dayacom Jr Series



## TonyL (Nov 25, 2019)

I rather simply use the sections that come with the Jr series pens roller ball pens than to make my own. I am also willing to measure the the threads. I did buy one die but it fit one pen, but not the other. I know there are tools that measure threads sizes ( I guess metric and imperial). I am happy to buy a few dies, I just want to buy the right ones. Can anyone recommend a thread measurement tool please?

Thank you.


----------



## DrD (Nov 25, 2019)

Check with Barry Gross @ Arizona Silhouette; he told me the thread sizes a while back, but I have since forgotten.  I was interested in nib interchangeability.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 25, 2019)

DrD said:


> Check with Barry Gross @ Arizona Silhouette; he told me the thread sizes a while back, but I have since forgotten.  I was interested in nib interchangeability.


Thank you. Barry and Delores know me.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 25, 2019)

Tony, Do you know of a supplier that only sells the nib section? I prefer rollerballs over fountain pens and have been thinking of the same thing. I don't like most of the sections I've seen on kitless rollerballs so wouldn't mind going this route too. I've thought Constant may be a possible source as well. Let me know what you find and if there's a minimum order I'd be willing to go in on a chrome/rhodium or black tn/gun metal option.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Nov 25, 2019)

Beaufort Ink has rollerball nib sections (https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/mecha.../beaufort-ink-refillable-rollerball-nib-black) but they are for refillable (cartridge fed) rollerball pens.  They also sell the taps necessary.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks to both of you. I know that some folks do, but haven't researched in a while. I just ordered a measuring gauge. 
I would be interested in the above too Warren.  I love FPs, but only want to make rollerballs.


----------



## 1shootist (Nov 25, 2019)

Exoticblanks sells something like that, I've got a couple ordered. 







						Cartridge Rollerball System
					

Cartridge Roller ball System by Schmidt. Now convert your fountain pen into a rollerball that will accept standard fountain pen inks, with this innovative system! Works with standard fountain pen ink cartridges and converters.  	Most #5 fountain pen kits (Jr Statesman, Jr Retro, some Jr II...




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## TonyL (Nov 25, 2019)

1shootist said:


> Exoticblanks sells something like that, I've got a couple ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting. Thank you. Not sure how to use it.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 25, 2019)

Front Section For Rollerball Pen - North Star - Chrome Trim
					

Rosetta Front Section For Rollerball Pen - North Star - Chrome Trim Front section for rollerball pens. Will fit North Star series fountain pens. Convert a North Star Series fountain pen to a rollerball pen (conversion also requires North Star Series rollerball spring.)




					www.ipenstore.com
				




Here are more. I will call tomorrow for the thread size or just buy one and measure it.


----------



## Darrin (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m a machinist, and for anything metric or standard I simply use thread gauges. They are like $7 a piece and tell you everything you need to know for TPI if you already know diameter.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 26, 2019)

Darrin said:


> I’m a machinist, and for anything metric or standard I simply use thread gauges. They are like $7 a piece and tell you everything you need to know for TPI if you already know diameter.


Thank you.  I just bought them after consult a machinist.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 26, 2019)

TonyL said:


> That is interesting. Thank you. Not sure how to use it.



That looks like the Schmidt roller-writer. It is used just like a fountain pen triple, you make a section for it to screw into. The pen is meant to use fountain pen cartridges and converters.


----------



## bmachin (Nov 26, 2019)

'twill be interesting, Tony. At least the threads on the sections that you linked to appear to be 60 degrees. Now if only they are a standard diameter and pitch. The only one that I have seen so far that is is the El Grande/ Churchill.

Good Luck.

Bill


----------



## TonyL (Nov 26, 2019)

bmachin said:


> 'twill be interesting, Tony. At least the threads on the sections that you linked to appear to be 60 degrees. Now if only they are a standard diameter and pitch. The only one that I have seen so far that is is the El Grande/ Churchill.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Bill


Thank you.

I ask the ipenstore this:
Thank you. Do you know the thread size and pitch of these:

https://www.ipenstore.com/front-section-for-ballpoint-pen-napoleon-ii/

https://www.ipenstore.com/front-section-for-rollerball-pen-north-star-chrome-trim/



I make my own pens, but wouldn’t mind buying the section. I would tap the inside of barrel but would need the measurements in order to use the correct tap.



Thank you,



Tony


----------



## TonyL (Nov 26, 2019)

darrin1200 said:


> That looks like the Schmidt roller-writer. It is used just like a fountain pen triple, you make a section for it to screw into. The pen is meant to use fountain pen cartridges and converters.


Thank you Yeah..that is not what I am looking for. I am on the right trail now. I may just order some parts and measure them. My tools are supposed to arrive tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## budnder (Nov 26, 2019)

FYI - An M9x1 nut screws on a Jr. Gent (no post) section I have.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 28, 2019)

I just measured the threads on the Jr. Harold RB section. The pitch was .75. I still don't know if the OD is metric or standard.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 29, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I just measured the threads on the Jr. Harold RB section. The pitch was .75. I still don't know if the OD is metric or standard.


measure the od in mm.  The od for the tap should be a little larger.  Since the depth of the threads will be the same as the pitch, you will probable want the tap to be about .15 to .25 mm larger. Too close to the od of the section and it will be too tight.  Too much less and it will be too loose.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 29, 2019)

BRobbins629 said:


> measure the od in mm.  The od for the tap should be a little larger.  Since the depth of the threads will be the same as the pitch, you will probable want the tap to be about .15 to .25 mm larger. Too close to the od of the section and it will be too tight.  Too much less and it will be too loose.


Yes my friend. Thank you!


----------



## mvande21 (Nov 29, 2019)

All of this is good info for me to chew on.  I had no idea where to even start with thread sizes and pitch.  I think i might buy some alumilite rods first before i rig up a whole casting system again.  Eventually I will probably make my own, but for now 2 or 3 of the bought ones will be enough for me to look at for now.  Classicnib.com has some longer rods that I think i will start with since you need more material length.  I was either going to turn the nib piece as a seperate entity or make a seperate nib section and with a tenon and glue it into a predefined drilled hole on the body (no treads on this piece at all, in both scenarios)  The treads would be on the body and on the cap only, and this way the only "non me-made" piece would be the ink refill.  Would you guys do the same for the postable piece?  Make the treads on top of the body a little smaller than the already threaded cap? 
Also, Is there a place also where i can buy the die holder to fit into my drill chuck?


----------



## DrD (Nov 30, 2019)

bmachin said:


> 'twill be interesting, Tony. At least the threads on the sections that you linked to appear to be 60 degrees. Now if only they are a standard diameter and pitch. The only one that I have seen so far that is is the El Grande/ Churchill.


I would be interested in a source for El Grands/Churchill rollerball nibs.

DrD


----------



## bmachin (Nov 30, 2019)

DrD said:


> I would be interested in a source for El Grands/Churchill rollerball nibs.
> 
> DrD




That's the thing. Berea (and probably some resellers) sells the fp nibs in order to swap out different nib sizes. I don't think the rollerball sections are available separately. At least they don't show on Berea's website. Might be worth calling them to check.

The rollerball sections that TonyL linked to above may, with any luck, have some sort of standard thread that you can buy a tap for. I'm sure he will let us know if ipenstore.com responded to his request for the thread pitch and diameter. 

Bill


----------



## southernclay (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ve emailed Berea. I’ll let everyone know what I hear Monday. CSUSA did not have the Jr Gent 2’s available as an option.


----------



## DrD (Nov 30, 2019)

southernclay said:


> I’ve emailed Berea. I’ll let everyone know what I hear Monday. CSUSA did not have the Jr Gent 2’s available as an option.


I've talked directly to at least 3 different people at BHW about this and get the same response.  A few years back, 6 or 7, I could get all the rollerball nibs I wanted in any plating.  Since Jim has stepped back, there may been many changes at BHW, including not making spare parts available.


----------



## bmachin (Nov 30, 2019)

Richard Greenwald has this:









						Rolling Ball Front Parts - Richard L Greenwald LLC
					

Rolling Ball Front Parts with gold-Plated tip  with softy screw sealing




					richardlgreenwald.com
				




and this:









						Roller Ball Section with Nose Cones - Gold Plated - Richard L Greenwald LLC
					

Roller Ball Section with Nose Cones, Gold Plated with free removable color ring




					richardlgreenwald.com
				




You would need to check with him as to taps needed.

Bill


----------



## TonyL (Nov 30, 2019)

BRobbins629 said:


> measure the od in mm.  The od for the tap should be a little larger.  Since the depth of the threads will be the same as the pitch, you will probable want the tap to be about .15 to .25 mm larger. Too close to the od of the section and it will be too tight.  Too much less and it will be too loose.


The silver and black section is 10.0 x 1.0. The all silver cone and section is 9.0 x 0.75

Both accept a Schmidt roller ball refill well. I didn't try a g2.


----------



## bmachin (Nov 30, 2019)

TonyL said:


> The silver and black section is 10.0 x 1.0. The all silver cone and section is 9.0 x 0.75
> 
> Both accept a Schmidt roller ball refill well. I didn't try a g2.


Tony,
Are those the thread sizes for the ipenstore sections? If so it looks like you're in business, Those are both standard tap sizes.

Bill


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2019)

bmachin said:


> Tony,
> Are those the thread sizes for the ipenstore sections? If so it looks like you're in business, Those are both standard tap sizes.
> 
> Bill


Yes...assuming they are all the same size. 
https://www.ipenstore.com/front-section-for-ballpoint-pen-napoleon-ii/

https://www.ipenstore.com/front-section-for-rollerball-pen-north-star-chrome-trim/ 

I already had all of the tooling. I got lucky!


----------



## southernclay (Dec 2, 2019)

Berea answered that they do not have the El Grande or Churchill RB sections available individually.


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 14, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Yes...assuming they are all the same size.
> https://www.ipenstore.com/front-section-for-ballpoint-pen-napoleon-ii/
> 
> https://www.ipenstore.com/front-section-for-rollerball-pen-north-star-chrome-trim/
> ...


Tony,
Just curious if you got any where on the rollerball nibs, did the ones from ipenstore work out ?
 I'm trying to locate some aswell.
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## TonyL (Dec 14, 2019)

1shootist said:


> Tony,
> Just curious if you got any where on the rollerball nibs, did the ones from ipenstore work out ?
> I'm trying to locate some aswell.
> Thanks,
> Russ


Hi yes. I reported that they worked a few days ago. They are what I will use. One is 10mm x 1.0, the other is 9 x 0.75. I am going to buy more. My kitless wont be 100% without manufactured parts, but I will take it


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 15, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Hi yes. I reported that they worked a few days ago. They are what I will use. One is 10mm x 1.0, the other is 9 x 0.75. I am going to buy more. My kitless wont be 100% without manufactured parts, but I will take it


Ah, I must have read right past it.
Thats great, I think I'll order a few also .

 Thank you !


----------



## TonyL (Dec 15, 2019)

1shootist said:


> Ah, I must have read right past it.
> Thats great, I think I'll order a few also .
> 
> Thank you !


Both what ipens calls the ballpoint and rollerball section (links above) fit the diameter of the schmidt 5888 rollerball refill. I don't remember if I tested them with a G2 refill. Enjoy!


----------



## lefyldepens (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi, very interesting 

Have you a photo of a completed pen?

Thanks Andy

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Jan 30, 2020)

I haven't finished it yet. I had a bunch of kitted orders.  However, the section that I bought first perfectly. I will send once complete.


----------

